# Tablets, Love, Like Or HATE? That is the question....



## AprilT

I know some others beside myself recently started using tablets, for you and those who have been using these creatures for a while what is your opinion, experiences using them good bad, indifferent?  I would like to hear from those who own them presently or who are former tablet users.

Me I thought my phone experience was somewhat annoying, asside from some technical difficulties I'm also finding it's causing some visual difficulties in day to day life.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

AprilT said:


> I know some others beside myself recently started using tablets, for you and those who have been using these creatures for a while what is your opinion, experiences using them good bad, indifferent?  I would like to hear from those who own them presently or who are former tablet users.
> 
> Me I thought my phone experience was somewhat annoying, asside from some technical difficulties I'm also finding it's causing some visual difficulties in day to day life.



I self-destruct with a smartphone and was hesitant to attempt using a touch screen what with my numb fingers coupled with my OCDness.  I'm glad I did chance it.  After 'playing' around with it for a few days, locking it up, holding the power button on too long and needing to uninstall/reinstall several apps, I've learned lots.  Getting my emails and FB posts looking less like a foreign language, I found that with my new stylus and patience I was able to function.  Mine must have a better wifi card than my HP laptop.  I have 4 bars consistently while my HP sits solidly on 3.  I can't imagine doing much in the way of publishing, accounting or graphic design.  But for quick response and looking up information it holds it's own with my laptop.  I wouldn't access anything personally financial until I become more secure in it's use.


----------



## Rowan

I got a 7 inch Galaxy  Tab  4 for  Xmas  and I really  like it.  I'm looking  to getting  a bigger tablet.  I use it as much as my computer.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivjen

I hardly ever turn my computer on: I find the I-pad does everything I need.
so much so, that I am on my second; having upgraded a year ago.
i have a few books on it too, for when I go away; it cuts down on the luggage!
i don't use my I-phone for Internet stuff all that much...too small!


----------



## fureverywhere

No cell phone, no smart phone...a landline and a desktop computer...oh I do love my MP3 player


----------



## hollydolly

Actually that's a timely question April because I was just talking today about potentially getting an Ipad. I already have a MAC...I also have an iphone..so I'd want it to be able to sync up to those...but I'm not sure which model to get , I know there's quite a few different models out there but which to choose ( or even whether to)  I know not!!


----------



## muffin

I have an I Pad Air, also a mini I Pad, 
I would buy no other make, a little more exspensive but worth it.
Takes good photos etc too.
you can get books on how to use it if you get stuck.
I love mine and use it a lot.
you can buy covers that also act as a stand.


----------



## Vivjen

Any I-pad syncs with the I-phone automatically...and, I suspect, with the Mac.
i went for the bigger one, not the mini, but whatever you fancy!


----------



## Kadee

I like my Apple iPad (mine is IPad Air) I've  had it almost two years as mentioned in another post I find it good for just sitting in my comfy recliner
to "play" on SF and "watch"  TV at the same time .I also mentioned how convenient the iPad is for traveling, I used to carry my laptop to and from Gold Coast each year , the iPad fits in my hand bag.... Flying to from GC the airline offers free entertainment , movies , documentaries , if you have your own iPad/ tablet .....The only issue I had was learning how to copy/ paste when you are used to a mouse with a laptop/ Desktop Hope I'm not crossing the line here mentioning brands but I will say I've always been impressed with Apple's customer service on the phone and in store.. If you need any assistance ..I always go into the Apple Store when in Adelaide to update any apps/ system their internet ( free) is so quick Compaired tour snail pace internet at our library here


----------



## Pappy

Love my IPad Air which I upgraded from an IPad 2 last summer. It's all I use for everything. Wife has one too plus her Laptop Mac Pro.


----------



## AprilT

So far the technical problems are mostly me lol.  There are things I do like and since its only been less than two weeks of owning the bugger, I guess it could be worse.  I'm somewhat challenged because of a visual issue and neurological difficulties, so I'm having a little bit of an adjustment problem, sure I'll work it out.  Well,  heading outfor an event, I just wanted to check in before I left.  Thank you all for the first input.


----------



## tnthomas

Just takes some getting used to.  Sometimes I hate the touch technology, but I'm trying not to be a hater.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I self-destruct with a smartphone and was hesitant to attempt using a touch screen what with my numb fingers coupled with my OCDness.  I'm glad I did chance it.  After 'playing' around with it for a few days, locking it up, holding the power button on too long and needing to uninstall/reinstall several apps, I've learned lots.  Getting my emails and FB posts looking less like a foreign language, I found that with my new stylus and patience I was able to function.  Mine must have a better wifi card than my HP laptop.  I have 4 bars consistently while my HP sits solidly on 3.  I can't imagine doing much in the way of publishing, accounting or graphic design.  But for quick response and looking up information it holds it's own with my laptop.  I wouldn't access anything personally financial until I become more secure in it's use.



..Limited Internet access only..

I mainly use my desk top..I am on my second tablet and like the 10 inch screens..I also have a Amazon Kindle Fire that I have had for about 3 years. 

The tablet and Kindle are great for traveling..

I use them mainly in the parlor for short internet checkins and research. My wife does not care for the internet so I also have a few games on them that she enjoys. 

I especially like to link up the tablet, via cable, to our 39 inch TV so that I can stream videos and family pictures (FaceBook) to it for our 95 year old to view.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've got a tablet which is nice for travel. I use my android phone often for the Internet.  Good size screen as it's the Samsung 5. Using it now since I'm on a coach.

Had a netbook but it's past it's usefulness and got a Chromebook on our trip to US. I mostly use my PC at home.


----------



## oldman

When I worked at the airline, they gave us all IPads that contained all of the checklists and runway configurations at all of the U.S. major airports. It was really helpful. We also could do other things with it and also use it for personal use. I also own a Dell 8.1 Windows tablet with an 8" screen. Wouldn't want to be without them, especially when traveling.


----------



## AprilT

hollydolly said:


> Actually that's a timely question April because I was just talking today about potentially getting an Ipad. I already have a MAC...I also have an iphone..so I'd want it to be able to sync up to those...but I'm not sure which model to get , I know there's quite a few different models out there but which to choose ( or even whether to)  I know not!!




Holly, I can very much relate to what you're feeling in trying to choose a model.  My head began to spin once I set to make my choice.  I had planned to go with a pricier model than I choose, in some ways I'm glad I didn't as this is letting me test the waters before I decide if I want to spend 4× as much on my real pc replacement.  For me I think its nice, can do many of the things a regular pc can do has that mobility factor going for it and isn't bogged down by a complicated OS system.  

My tablet has 9 inch screen, I know for sure for everyday home use I need a larger screen and I'll want other accessories like a mouse and full size keyboard.  I already have case with keyboard, I actually have two one black another in pink, I would have preferred the pretty blue,but frugality won out as it was twice as much as the pink.  More than likely though my next purchase won't be another tablet at lest not for some things, but I'll likely always have a tablet on hand especially for its convience factors, I too love being able to sit back in my comfy recliner, feet kicked up and pretend for a few hours I don't have a care in the world.. 

I hope some of the other members will offer you nre insight to assist with narrowing down your decision on a model.  

I'll admit at this time I have a love hate relationship with this gadget, but, really I don't think that was pretty much true for me with my old PC at times, so, on to the future.  Well sort of I'm still going to keep a clunker around it still has value.


----------



## dollie

i have a 10 inch tablet that i love i can sit in my recliner and use it where it is more comfortable---i very seldom use my desk top


----------



## Camper6

AprilT said:


> I know some others beside myself recently started using tablets, for you and those who have been using these creatures for a while what is your opinion, experiences using them good bad, indifferent?  I would like to hear from those who own them presently or who are former tablet users.
> 
> Me I thought my phone experience was somewhat annoying, asside from some technical difficulties I'm also finding it's causing some visual difficulties in day to day life.



I have two tablets. An iPad mini given to me and an android tablet . I love the IPad. I can sit and watch television and post here like I am doing now.
It takes some getting used to for stuff that is easier to do on a desktop with Windows. Cut and paste. And printing by wireless connection.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have my 10 inch tablet that I got on Amazon over 2 years ago for $94!! Great buy..


----------



## oldman

I just noticed that this is an old thread being revived. I received my first tablet at the airlines when they gave each of us Apple iPads that contain most American airport taxi and runway configurations, plus some other technical data. I enjoyed it so much that I went out an bought two more; one for my wife and one for myself. Since then, I have added a few more because Apple is famous for bringing out new versions of their products all the time. So now I have 5 or 6 Apples, including two 10.5 inch Pro. I also have a Dell 8 inch Windows version just so I can share and link with my desktop here at home. I am definitely sold on tablets. I want to get an Android, just so I have all three versions. Windows, Android and Apple iOS.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Have always had an iPad and couldn’t imagine life without one.


----------



## SallyhpH

*iPad Love*

I love my iPad, but I'm just a step above this guy:
(FYI, you can figure it out, but she's asking how he likes the iPad they got him for Christmas)


----------



## Marie5656

*I have a tablet, and use it for a lot. But if I have a lot of typing to do, like emails, or here, I prefer to go back to my laptop with the keyboard. I can type faster on the laptop than on screen keyboard.  Plus I have not yet figured out how to print from my tablet, though I am sure I can.*


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's what we here refer to as a "Marmite" thing -you either love it or hate it.  Mrs.L has a Lenovo  8" Android tablet that she loves.  Great for browsing, games and reading - and portable, so great for taking on hols.    I'm the opposite - I don't like them.  I was brought up with punch cards and big IBM mainframes.   OK, I use a laptop, but it's got a proper keyboard, a screen that I can see and where nothing happens if I touch it.   So we live happily together - she doesn't use my laptop and I don't use her tablet - but she has to come to me if she wants anything printed.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I currently have 2 iPads, one is the large iPad Pro , which is like a 13” laptop since I have a bluetooth keyboard case, and then I have an iPad Mini 2, because it is small and easier when I want to take it along somewhere. I have a keyboard case for that one, too; but I mostly use it for doing things that do not need much typing, and I use the iPad Pro for posting on forums, and anything that requires much typing. 
I can print from my iPad with no problem. There is the little “print” icon, and that sends the page right to the printer to be printed out.

I also have a Kindle Fire HD7, and all I use it for is reading. 
I can use it for going online, and just about anything that the ipad does, but it is so much simpler to do any of that with the iPad and so the Kindle is mainly for reading books. 
It is great for reading, very lightweight, and you can adjust font size, brightness, and it has a built-in dictionary. If I want to know what a word means, I just touch the word and the definition pops up on the screen. 


I totally love tablets and touchscreens, and would never want to go back to using a computer ever again. Here are my two iPads with their keyboards and you can see that they are like small, lightweight laptops.


----------



## RadishRose

I love my laptop. Had an tablet that served ok before the lappie, but not crazy about them.


----------



## Macfan

Different strokes. I'm your basic meat and potatoes guy, so I suppose also being a desktop computer person is also logical. Before my 2nd generation iPad died, we most often used it as a TV guide. I applaud those that can do most everything they need to on the smart phone, tablet, etc., but I prefer a good old fashion desktop, well, most recently, all-in-one. With a recent update to macOS, I can even text with my desktop . For those on the go a lot, mobile units make more sense I suppose but, since I don't fall under that category, I'm more of a not on the go type, so the desktop is my system of choice .


----------



## Butterfly

I'm a a desktop person, too.


----------



## AprilSun

I prefer a desktop also.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Moses and the Statue of Liberty both carry tablets!!
.

.


----------



## Camper6

Moses broke one tablet.


----------



## Camper6

fureverywhere said:


> No cell phone, no smart phone...a landline and a desktop computer...oh I do love my MP3 player



And a landline and an inetrnet connection? A cell phone is no different than a landline and the cost now is about the same.


----------



## Lethe200

Spouse loves his tablet as he's a netflix/YouTube addict. 

I use a desktop or laptop because I enjoy writing. A 35+yr career as an executive assistant means I type 80-95 wpm. I have never found a virtual keyboard which can keep up with that, so I don't like to use them.


----------



## AprilT

Well I see this old thread has seen some new life.  I fell out of love with the tablet I bought quite some time ago, I've been using my desktop mostly unless I'm in bed then I just use my phone.  Probably if I'd bought a better tablet model, I might have liked it more; maybe.  Anyway, I'm likely to make my next purchase a chromebook or some other type of portable pc gadget that's larger than my phone.  

I'm giving myself a few months to decide exactly what I want to buy, I really don't spend enough time on the pc to be in too much of a hurry, but, I know I need to update before the year is out.  I've been relying on this old desktop knowing she's gonna give at some point considering she's still running on the old windows platform and I don't up date such an old system, I rather at this point get a less bulky pc, just not so sure I want anything to do with a tablet unless it has a huge screen    Well, like I said, I have time to do the research.  nthego:


----------



## Manatee

tnthomas said:


> Just takes some getting used to.  Sometimes I hate the touch technology, but I'm trying not to be a hater.




For me it takes _a lot_ of getting used to.  I find a stylus works better than my fat fingers.


----------



## twinkles

i have a samsung  chrome book and love it has a keyboard and is hooked up  to my printer--


----------

